# Stereo Installation



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

If anybody needs a stereo, speakers, and/or an amplifierinstalled into thier boat, car, or homeshoot me a PM.

I had a stereo shop and was licensed but as a lot of you have felt the economy I did too and had to close down. So if you need some stereo work done in boat, home,or car give me a shout. I will beatjust about anybodys price!!!!!

Thanks in Advance,

David


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump


----------

